# no preview available.Need help!



## akhil111 (May 28, 2010)

hi every1.
I recovered deleted pics from my harddrive.They are in jpeg format.Tried with various programs to open.But its sayin "no preview available".They are important.kindly help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect the files are too large to upload - 

what programs have you used 

if you want to send me the file, I can see if i can open with any programs I have - I will PM my email to you


----------



## Techsavvy101 (May 28, 2010)

Looks like they were not recovered/restored correctly..Although you can see the name, but I think they did not get restored correctly.

Are the image file sizes the same like they were before (which you remember)...the recovered image file sizes are not 1kb files, are they?


----------



## akhil111 (May 28, 2010)

thanks 4r ur reply
softwares like faststone imageviewer,irfanview.but its sayin no preview available.suggest some softwares i ll give a try!


----------



## akhil111 (May 28, 2010)

thanks 4r ur reply
image names and sizes are different as they were before deletion.they were
more than 20kb etc.


----------



## Techsavvy101 (May 28, 2010)

Which software did you use to recover the image files, they seem to have not recovered properly.

If the image files are not the same size like they were before (infact they are only 20 kb, which seems odd), they will not display.


----------



## akhil111 (May 28, 2010)

Techsavvy101 said:


> Which software did you use to recover the image files, they seem to have not recovered properly.
> 
> If the image files are not the same size like they were before (infact they are only 20 kb, which seems odd), they will not display.


 Recovery software was recuva.The image sizes are 26kb,38kb,155kb etc.The image names and sizes are same as they were before.only problem was when i try to open its sayin "no preview available"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Techsavvy101 has the answer ....
the file sizes should be the same as they where before

recovery software



> *From a Elvandil Post*
> Here's a list. If the free ones don't see anything, forget the pay ones. I know Pandora is still around and has updated recovery software. And the other day, someone used the Disk Investigator at the bottom, which is meant to show you how much stuff is still on your drive after you thought you cleaned it, and they managed to get all their files back. Dr. Freeware is pretty new and updated not too long ago, with other useful tools, too.
> 
> Here's the list, anyway (I have more if you run out ):
> ...


----------



## akhil111 (May 28, 2010)

Thank u for ur reply
The image sizes are different from one another and the names are also different
from one another.THe image names are recovered exactly as they wer before.only problem was when i try 2 open its sayin "no preview available".how to get back the image?mean while i ll try recovering with above mentioned softwares


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Not if they are the correct size as they where before, as i said send me one on email - I have sent you my address in a PM 
top right side of the page - Private Message 
Click on that and read the message and you will see my email


----------

